# Maybe We Can Buy Cuban Cigars and Pay 44% Tax on Them?



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

With Obama becoming President, maybe we will be able to buy Cuban cigars and pay a 44% tax on them?

Most people believe that SCHIPS will pass, which will give us a new tax on cigars.

See my brief write-up Will Cigars Be Taxed to Death? 

There is also speculation that Obama will end the Cuban Embargo.

I am in the midst of writing an article about the Embargo that should be published in about a week.

In the meantime, here is an interesting post Will Barack Obama End the Cuba Embargo?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool, thanks! :tu


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

:bn:bn:bn

Just kidding, but i thought i read somewhere on the site disclaimer that we're not supposed to talk about Cubans


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Your not, except for that designated forum for *Habanos Discussion * if you don't see it yet be patient grasshopper.

This is more about general taxing on cigars so this venue is fine.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey so where can I buy some of these Cuban seegars?!?!?! :ss





(the above post was a joke, so lighten up)


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

rx2010 said:


> hey so where can I buy some of these Cuban seegars?!?!?! :ss
> 
> (the above post was a joke, so lighten up)


My post was actually very light hearted and jokingly.. But I couldn't find a smiley 

ooooh there it is!


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

KevinG said:


> There is also speculation that Obama will end the Cuban Embargo.


Pure speculation. With Raul Castro getting chummy with Putin I think it's less likely than people think. Every time a new President is elected this pops up.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone else find it odd that right before the embargo, Kennedy had his staffer run and grab a ton of these cigars. And even Kennedy thought it was going to be temporary. He just didnt want to be out of luck. I know the guy expired before his time but still, hasnt this thing gone on long enough?

Frank


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

nothingclever said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that right before the embargo, Kennedy had his staffer run and grab a ton of these cigars. And even Kennedy thought it was going to be temporary. He just didnt want to be out of luck. I know the guy expired before his time but still, hasnt this thing gone on long enough?
> 
> Frank


Kennedy pretty much knew the embargo would go on for quite some time which is why he had Salinger buy 1000 petit upmanns. Even when the embargo was going on and he would have people come up to him offerring him his favorite cuban cigars he wouldnt take them. At least he honored the comittment after the embargo but still cheated before it took place. Can you say insider trading activities?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

The value of the lifting of the embargo doesn't lie with my ability to buy Cuban cigars legally. 

The value of lifting the embargo lies in the improvement of the lives of the Cuban people. The lifting of the embargo will most definately bring much needed money into Cuba and help people out of the poverty that many of them experience on a daily basis.

It isn't all about me and my wants.

:2


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

IMO if the SCHIP bill pass its not going to mater, because allot of us have stock piles of cigars and will probably cut back on buying new stock, and what happens to the programs that these obsessive taxes fund. And as a habanos smoker I don't want the embargo to end until the RIGHT government is in. but if the embargo ends, I will do what Eliot Ness done after Prohibition he had his first legal drink, and have my first legal cuban cigar. 
:2


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

tandblov said:


> The value of the lifting of the embargo doesn't lie with my ability to buy Cuban cigars legally.
> 
> The value of lifting the embargo lies in the improvement of the lives of the Cuban people. The lifting of the embargo will most definately bring much needed money into Cuba and help people out of the poverty that many of them experience on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


^Well said brother, well said. :tu:tu


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

The Cuban people will not receive a better life style if the US lift the embargo.

It has to do with the government.

Cuban cigars at 44% Federal tax will no include state tax.

If you add all the tax together, the smugglers will be the winner.

Another problem will be the quality of the tobacco and construction. Cubans as of today, still produce poorly rolled cigars. Many are plugged, and the strong blends are no longer strong. I remember just 5 years ago a box of Magnum 46 will make me cry when I smoke it, the smoke stink the eyes so bad and the tobacco is so spicy that it was intoxicating. Now you smoke a Magnum 46, they taste like a Money #2. You can't possibly expect the cigars to get better when the demand gets stronger.

My supplier is telling me the attitude of the Cuban people within the last few years have pertty lousy. They think Fidel is dead and they are waiting for liberation. The service from the factory and shops are poor and they don't particularly care for what they're selling.


----------



## mdman (Sep 11, 2003)

I dont see it happening...
What I do see happening is the 5000% tax increase with the tax cap lifted.
Obama was for the childrens health care plan which is totaly funded by tobacco tax...


----------

